# LEÓN, 2.000 years of Spanish Soul



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

*
---L E Ó N---​*










The historic region of León is located in the North-West of Spain. The city is the most important crossroad in NW Spain and has a metro area of around 225.000 inhabitants. Due to its location, it has been since long populated. Next to the Cantabrian mountains and irrigated by numerous rivers is the main city in the St. James Way before arriving to Santiago de Compostela.














The city was founded by the Romans more than 2.000 years ago to defend the mines in the mountains, but the area was before populated by Celts and Iberians,during the Middle Ages it was the main city in Christian Spain. It had its own Kingdom which controlled a vast territory and somehow it´s been the origin of what we now know as Spain. The main land of the Old kingdom of León is what nowadays are the provinces of León, Zamora and Salamanca, even though some parts of Portugal, Galicia, Asturias, Castille and Extremadura also formed part of it. 

In Modern days, the city is a place with lots of cultural life, green areas and historic buildings; the nearby mountains make it even more attractive and within a 45 min. ride you can do winter sports or visit wonderful charming villages. Behind the mountains you´ll find our brother region of Asturias with the wild Cantabrian Sea; to the west, León limits with the beatiful Galicia and to the South-East with the historic and rival region of Castille.

But let´s stop the talk and see by yourself the beauty of my historic home-city.

Comments are very welcome 

You can arrive to León by foot, horse or bike (mainly pilgers) but if you are not one of them you still can come by road, train or by plane in the new terminal. León is one of the main military airports in the country and has a long flying tradition. During the Spanish Civil war the Condor Legion (Hitler´s aid airforce to Franco) settled here. Still a very important military base and since almost twenty years it shares the base with civil flights. 

Outside the terminal










The interior


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

*THE MUSAC (Museum of Contemporary Art). * Let´s continue with some more modern architecture and one of the most important museums in the whole country

Opened in 2005, realizated by Tuñón and Mansilla received the *Mies Van der Rohe Prize.* The colors are inspirated in the colors of the stain glass of the Cathedral and the museum itself exhibit pieces of new artists. It also organizes art classes for children and people from the city, has a wonderful cafeteria and restaurant and you never get dissapointed visiting an exhibition, although a guided tour is always very much recommended.



















Entry Hall










This is the art lab, 987 refers to the telephonic code by all fix telephone numbers of León start


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Now some more modern buildings of the area around MUSAC. This is the main building of the regional government in León. Not difficult to notice it is architecture from the beguining of the 90`s


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

León Plaza Shopping Center


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Eras de Renueva High School


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Center for Fire Studies. Very useful to prevent the devastation of our beatiful forests


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

*EREN **Regional Center for Renewable Energies*. This building is prepared to have a negative balance of CO2 emissions, solar pannels, plugs for electric cars, reutilization of water... :cheer:


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Europa building, some more glass in the area


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

New Civic Center for meetings of the people in the neighborhood, it is also a sport center which also opens during the week-end nights so the youngsters of the area have othe possibilities more than spending the night from bar to bar


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Espacio León, another shopping center


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Interior


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Street level


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Sculpture in La Lastra Neighborhood


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

The National Institut for Technology and Communications *INTECO* has its headquarters in León. This has attracted many High-Tech companies to the city


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Another sculpture, even though this one does not touch my taste


----------



## Regener8tor (May 22, 2011)

I like the look of this place, in a funny way it looks quite similar to Milton Keyens yet much more interesting! Quite sci-fi


----------



## Pablooox (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice photos. :drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

these modern midrise buildings are great in designs..
perhaps, you're going to show us the really old section of the city.
that would be great.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

And now let me present you one of the main monuments of León and one of the Master pieces of Spanish Renaissance. *SAN MARCOS * Its construction started in 1515, decission of the Catholic Kings Isabel and Fernando and since then has been Convent, Hospital, Prision... Here the famous writer Quevedo payed his debts with the justice. It is now the most luxurious Parador in Spain, together with the one in Santiago. Its category is 5 stars "Grand Luxury"


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Courtyard with beautiful stone paved ground with river stones, very typical of the region


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Part of San Marcos is used as a museum of the city, for example funerary stones from Roman times and other pieces from that time are exhibited here


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Courtyard with vegetation










Room with nice old tapestry, wooden hand-worked ceiling and view to the courtyard. It is open to the public, no extra cost and you can seat and relax. next to it there´s a cafeteria.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

A Bishop sculpture


----------



## Pablooox (Oct 29, 2007)

Amazing photos


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

I like how you've started this thread, first the new areas of Leon and then you have followed show us classical buildings of XIX century. I'm expecting the medieval old town.

Good job.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Filandon said:


> This is the Music Temple. As a child I remember many Sunday mornings in which the municipal band gave classical music concerts. Sadly nowadays this nice tradition is lost


 very sad


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

San Marcos seems amazing!!


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

This building used to be the *CASINO* of the city, The Casino was not like the idea of what we have of them today. It was a social Club for accomodated people used not only for gambling but also to talk about politics, literature, to dance, play billiard... 
Now it belongs to BBVA (the second biggest Spanish bank)


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

*MUSEO DE LEÓN (Edificio Pallarés)*. Built in 1922 as a hardware store this eclectic building serves as the Museum of León. In my opinion this is the first place you have to go when visiting the city; after that you get a much clearer view of how and why the city evolved throughout the last 2.000 years.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

View towards *Ordoño II*, the main street of León. This avenue receives the name after the king who ruled from 914 to his death in the year 924


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

This is the altitude (meters) above sea level. The reference is the one used in Spain (medium level of water of the mediterraneum Sea in the city of Alicante). Because of its height we get very cold winters, snow is not rare and tempeatures can fall below -15ºC. In the nearby mountains much more...


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Pablooox said:


> Amazing photos


¡Gracias!



serfin said:


> I like how you've started this thread, first the new areas of Leon and then you have followed show us classical buildings of XIX century. I'm expecting the medieval old town.
> Good job.


Thanks  The medieval town will come, and yes I prefered to start with the modern areas, even though still many I have not posted yet. Probably I will end posting pictures with no particular order.



el palmesano said:


> San Marcos seems amazing!!


Gracias Palmesano, I also checked your threads and liked them a lot :cheers:


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Over the Roman city walls a *Castle* for the city was built, then and until the middle of the XXth century it was the prison of León. Nowadays it helds the Provincial archives.
As other parts of the city wall, it is under restoration


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

A look into the main entrance of the Archive building


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Some controversial pieces of "art" decorate since not long the area around the old castle. This stone is supposed to be a hanging Unicorn


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

I don´t really know what the artist smoked :wtf: when deciding to use this crane to hold the unicorn


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

At least I kind of like the fly


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

^^ OMG!!! WTF!!!hno: it's horrible... i don't dubt that are controversial those "art" pieces


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Aranou said:


> Wonderful thread Filandon, thank you so much.
> León has so much to offer...


You are welcome, and yes, León has a lot to offer, not only monuments 



Bristol Mike said:


> Lovely photos all round. I especially like Casa Botines at the top of the page. This will certainly be a place to visit when I'm on my year abroad in Madrid.


Glad you liked them, I hope you see all this in person in what I´m sure it will be a great Spanish year for you! I spent one year in England and was great experience


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

buho said:


> My favourite is Guzmanes palace :yes: Waiting for pics!


You asked for it you get it! 

*Palacio de los Guzmanes* A Palace from the XVIth Century that today hosts the Leonese government


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Plaza del Conde Luna, surrounded by beatiful old buildings you find the more traditional market of the city


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

This covered balconies are very typical in León, we have a quite cold climate with long winters so it is better to have some protection


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

More walking in the old town


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

I, on pourpouse, took the pics at times with very few people in the streets with shops closed and freezing weather. The streets are very narrow and I don´t like to cut people  . Moreover I am now focused on showing the architecture, maybe later on try to show some locals


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

*Palacio de los Quiñones de Luna* from the XVth Century is still inhabited.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

New uses in old constructions


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

And more Palacios


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

*Convento de las Concepcionistas.* This was also a Palace from the XVth Century but since very long, and still today, is home for a few recluse nuns.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

More beautiful traditional stoned pavement


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

A fountain from the XVIIIth century work of José Velasco


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Some centenary buildings await better times to come


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

A samall chapel in the Calle Ancha, the main Street in the old town


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

The* Palacio Episcopal *(Bishop´s Palace) dates back to the XVIIth century, and after restoration shows another great Leonese stone-paved courtyard.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!! very traditional buildings


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

This shot should have been posted before but anyway, here it goes: The interior of San Marcos church


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

This old house next to it will probably be the House of the Pilger


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

mmm... these places need a little bit of color in winter haha


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

More typical houses in the old town; The City Wall used to go this way and is represented by a different pavement


----------



## Kazurro (Jan 23, 2005)

serfin said:


> Good job. I love casa botines, an exponent gaudi's architecture in the heart of Leon Kingdom. But San Idoro is simply awesome, especially its pictures inside.


Yes it's a pity that photos are not allowed in the Pantheon.

BTW Gaudi has another famous building in the province of León, the Episcoapl Palace of Astorga.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/81/Palacio_episcopal_de_Astorga.JPG


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

^^


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great shots of beautiful Leon....thanks for the effort.:cheers:


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Some beautiful buildings in the Calle Ancha, the main street in the old quartier which was one of the two main streets of the Roman city. All the civil buildings that now occupy the area are from the period XIXth century until the first decades of the XXth.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

This pharmacy dates back to 1827 and I think is the oldest in León. Still preserves the old utensils, jars, boxes, nicely decorated


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

*Palacio del Marqués de Villasinda* from the XVIth Century


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

A mixture of old buildings, colours and modern art at the *Plaza de Torres de Omaña*


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

More pedestrianised alleys in a cold winter morning


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

*Casa Sierra Pambley* that today hosts the foundation named after him with cultural and educative porpouses. He was an intellectual from the XIXth century and the foundation celebrates this year its 125th anniversary.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

*Palacio de Doña Berenguela* from the XIIth Century. These are the rests of the palace of the king Alfonso VII who was coronated as an emperor. Today the ruins are in the middle of a school courtyard and many generations of Leones people have played there during the breaks in school


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usually very nice, beautiful updates from Leon


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Linguine said:


> great shots of beautiful Leon....thanks for the effort.:cheers:





christos-greece said:


> As usually very nice, beautiful updates from Leon


Thank you guys for the kinf words


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

*Puente Castro*, this bridge that goes over the Torio river link the city with what it was in Medieval times the most important jewish quartier of the city. It was recently restored. Next to it there´s an area very nice for making sports and also very good for running.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Under one of the arcs we see that this year is being specially dry. Usually in autumn, with the typical rain, or in spring, with the melt of the snow, the river brings lots of water but this year it seems it won´t


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Iglesia de San Juan y San Pedro de Renueva. The XVIIITh Century facade was brought to León from the monastery of Gradefes, a nearby village, to León in order to be preserved. Probably it should better be preserved in its original location... but anyway here it is


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Arcs always bring a special character into cities


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

*Palacio de Don Gutierre*, from the XVIIth Century. Its degradation was notorious until a decade ago, when it was restored and converted in the cultural center of the old town


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!!


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

^^:drool: so, so beauty... To me one of the most beautiful gothic Cathedral in Europe.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

> serfin;
> ^^:drool: so, so beauty... To me one of the most beautyful gothic Cathedral in Europe.



I agree :cheers1:


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## harns (Nov 10, 2007)

Beautyful gothic Cathedral!!!


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ Yes it is, thanks


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Grajal de Campos


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Cathedral of Astorga


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Roman ruins also in Astorga


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Amazing photos...thanks


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ Thank you my Danish friend


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Astorga´s City Hall


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Cold winter morning in Astorga


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

House of Leopoldo Panero, which is becoming a museum after this leonese poet


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

^^ Lovely picture. Now i'm right to write in english.:lol:


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

What a great thread ! Thanks for sharing Filandon ! kay:


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you Pistolero for you visit and comment! glad you like it 

Frozen fountain in February, now everything is green and the trees leafs start to frow very fast


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Another winter pic


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Super shots! As I said some time ago, I must visit places like this when I'm in Madrid for a year. Am I right in thinking it gets pretty cold in central Spain during the winter?


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Bristol Mike said:


> Super shots! As I said some time ago, I must visit places like this when I'm in Madrid for a year. Am I right in thinking it gets pretty cold in central Spain during the winter?


You´ll be very welcome to León and I´m sure you´ll enjoy it a lot. Concerning the climate here the answer is YES! It can get very cold here :banana:, even though we get many hours of sunshine we receive snow every winter and in some areas of the region of León temperatures can drop to -25ºC. In the city the coldest I´ve seen is -17ºC

As an example these are some pics of Maraña, the village of my mum on winter 2005. The pics were taken in a sunny day when the situation was much better but in some parts they got up to 6 meters of snow... :rock:

It is not the first time that we get an exchange student at home and even though we say it gets cold here they come with shorts and t-shirt as if they would come to Marbella... Epic was to see a french friend of my sister coming with a mini skirt and sandals during a snow storm :rofl:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Haha, well I know to pack for all temperatures when coming to Madrid  Those are brilliant pictures there!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!!!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome updates from Leon....:cheers2:


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Somehow is Jesus Christ with the shadow of an Angel


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh, Mike is learning español!!!!


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

great photos of a great city....
those cathedrals are really breathtaking.


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

That building has features of scandinavian architecture, especially it reminds me any old Oslo building. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

MyGeorge said:


> great photos of a great city....
> those cathedrals are really breathtaking.


Thank you for your kind comment and the Cathedrals are specially breathtaking when entering into them...



serfin said:


> That building has features of scandinavian architecture, especially it reminds me any old Oslo building. Thanks for sharing.


You are always very welcome serfin  Concerning the building: well, I don´t really know. I never thought of that, but maybe that use and colour of bricks could make it look a bit nordic... In any case, this old Casino was built in the 20´s and is the traditional meeting point for going out with friends :cheers1:


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

And now some fresh pics I took this morning:

We enjoy numerous parks that with the arrival of spring start getting greener and greener and much more colourful, even though, we must wait a bit more to see them at its highest point of beauty


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

¡Beautiful park! what is its name?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

once again!! lovely pictures!!


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

cuartango said:


> ¡Beautiful park! what is its name?


Yes it is very pleasant, its name is El Chantre and is next to El Corte Inglés and the bullfight ring, the last pic is from another park "Candamia" in the margins of Torio river and is not as urban as the previous one.



el palmesano said:


> once again!! lovely pictures!!


Thank you very much palmesano


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Another one from "El Chantre"


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Grazie Mille italiano pelicano 

El Corte Inglés shopping Center


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

School of Languages. This is an oficial institution that belongs to the State created to promote the learning of foreign languages such as English, German, Italian, French, Russian...


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Some offices that belong to Telefonica and the big engineering enterprise INDRA


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Modern church


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Some more buildings in the Chantria neighborhood


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great new pictures


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

It´s always a pleasure palmesano


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Bullfight ring, not much tradition in León but now is covered and is mainly used for sport events, circus, restauration meetings...


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Within the city limits and in the flanks of the Torio river there are pathways perfect for cycling or running


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

If you find those pathways too flat you can go a bit up through pine forests


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

The river is never too far away; it is easy to find people fishing, there are no major industries or big populations up the river so the water is clear and clean.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Football Stadium, hosts the "Cultural y Deportiva Leonesa" which was founded in 1923 and which major success was to be in "Primera División" in the fifties. Now they are in what we could call 4th division


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Wow, I went to Leon in October 2010, but my friend didn't show me nearly half of those modern buildings. We stuck more to the old town and hung around the húmedo at night. Very pleasant city I'd say, but it felt a bit stagnated, don't know.

Nice pictures there!


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonderful city, I can tell because I´ve been there many times.

Specially interesting the renovation of the old buildings.

Thanks man:cheers:


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

madridhere said:


> Wonderful city, I can tell because I´ve been there many times.
> 
> Specially interesting the renovation of the old buildings.
> 
> Thanks man:cheers:


You are very welcome madridhere, and hope to see you around soon 


We are still in "El Crucero" (The railway neighborhood), in the point I took the picture many trains used to pass everyday just a few months ago.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Some more interesting graffiti


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!!


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

el palmesano said:


> great pictures!!


Thank you Palmesano!

Still in the same area as the previous pics, we also find new constructions which make a big contrast


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

This part of Spain has a strong celtic heritage, the yew was a symbol of transcendence after death and many old churches has one next to it. This milenary yew is one of the most spectacular


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

And a small cemetery next to it


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Y like these kind of bricks!


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you Palmesano, we have all kind of bricks here, all colours and forms  , I have to make a photo of a house that is popular named as the "Chocolate House" and it looks like a cake made of brown bricks, will be dedicated to you :cheers1:

Want to know why we aere an energetic power? Well, have a look at this


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Like this painting in a traditional house


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

A quite new building for technology offices, even though its final uses have been very diversed


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great updates from Leon...:cheers:


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Courtyard of an old mewly refurbished appartment house in the old town


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

An interesting Neogothic house that is now for rent


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Part of an exhibition in the MUSAC the Museum of Contemporary Art


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

I really dig that black and white art on that wall. They look like illustrations to old books.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey weirdo, it´s true that could be old illustrations, Art is very subjective and should have no limits so why not... In any case here´s a video with English subtitles with explanations of the commisar of the exhibition and Félix Curto (the artist). The exhibition name is American Junk and it´s related with things the artist found in the border between Mexico and the USA and the links of this objects with different music styles.

More info in the website of the Museum http://www.musac.es/index_en.php


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Puerta del Perdón. This is the entrance the pilgers take when entering San Isidoro, so their sins were forgiven


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

"La Candamia" Park


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos once again


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ Thank you Christos,

30 km of the city of León we find wonderful carstic gorges, the area is full of caves and are perfect for a stroll. it´s a great place for speleology or climbing and the road for getting there is also spectacular.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Church of Santa Marina, here took place a bloody uprising of the people of León against the troops of Napoleon


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

The Medieval Tower of Puebla de Lillo is nowadays a center for explaining the natural reserve of the "Picos de Europa"


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Only a few weeks ago the restoration of San Isidoro´s facade was finished and now we can enjoy the wonderful work made of one of the most important monuments of medieval Spain.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Woooow, I didn´t know about San Isidoro´s work.Wonderful, pictures, please send mor.:banana:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

wow, San Isidoro church looks fantastic!


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

madridhere said:


> Woooow, I didn´t know about San Isidoro´s work.Wonderful, pictures, please send mor.:banana:





balthazar said:


> wow, San Isidoro church looks fantastic!


Yes, it looks great and on weekends there are incredible games of lights in the facade, it is pretty impressive to watch it live opcorn:


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Landscape of Mampodre in Maraña, my mum´s village again


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Auditorium


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

León is the region in Spain with more kilometers of rivers and the clear fresh waters make it a great place for fishing. This is the River Esla


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Next to the Esla River we find the Monastery of "Santa María de Villaverde de Sandoval" Its construction started in the XIIth Century


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

New construction in Leon´s Technology Park


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Filandon said:


> Landscape of Mampodre in Maraña, my mum´s village again


marvelous....


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

I love the contrast between the all buildings and the new technology park. Great pictures man.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you madridhere and Linguine 

Some traditional houses await to be restored










New areas have lots of playing grounds for children










Recently renewed building which was a school in its origins


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Mansilla de las Mulas, an important stop in St. James Way


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

An abandonned Balneary in the Gorges of Valdeteja


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

View towards Santo Martino square


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

This was the entrance of a factory... The Royal Tapestry one (XVIIIth C.)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

once again, great pictures, really charming city


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

^^


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

IMG_0946 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Riaño


IMG_0830 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

IMG_0937 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice city of old and very old edifices.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you alexander2000 


2012 16:43 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

2012 16:47 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

2012 13:08 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

It's a great thread about a great city and region.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

I know León since I was ten. I visited it two years ago after many years without going and really the city has improved so much that it´s unbelievable. 

The last picture of the new auditorium is a good example of it. Each corner in the city is clean, with green and flowers, and the buildings are in an excellent state. And of course the cathedral is one of the nicest on earth.


i think your pictures deserve many more comments that what they´ve got in the last page.

maybe the holidays make us lazy to write...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow very nice city


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great photos from Leon...:cheers2:


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Monastic ruins


IMG_0876 por Filandón, en Flickr



Taking a closer look, Can you see the smiling bear? :nuts: :lol:


IMG_0870 por Filandón, en Flickr



New Police Station


IMG_0941 por Filandón, en Flickr







buho said:


> It's a great thread about a great city and region.


Thank you buho, It´s great to hear that 



madridhere said:


> I know León since I was ten. I visited it two years ago after many years without going and really the city has improved so much that it´s unbelievable.
> 
> The last picture of the new auditorium is a good example of it. Each corner in the city is clean, with green and flowers, and the buildings are in an excellent state. And of course the cathedral is one of the nicest on earth.
> 
> ...


Hehe, Holidays is the time, if at home, where I can post more pictures no matter there are or not comments :lol:, but now they are gone... It is true that León has changed a lot for good in the last years, even though, the biggest renovations took part in the late 90´s with the huge pedestrianisation of the old town and the squares in front of the main monuments.

I might not be neutral being borned and now living here, but I really believe we enjoy great quality of life, nature, history, night life, gastronomy, culture... all that with no massification, very reasonable prices, friendly people and with no big distances. 

Half of my life (I´m 33) I passed it in other countries and cities, and I have great memories of all those places, but now that I finally managed to come back home I´m enjoying every single day as if were the last of my life...



italiano_pellicano said:


> wow very nice city


 Grazie Pellicano 



Linguine said:


> thanks for the great photos from Leon...:cheers2:


Always glad that you like them!


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Some mobile shots


IMG_1172 por Filandón, en Flickr




IMG_1198 por Filandón, en Flickr





IMG_1171 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ the first building of the late post is amazing!!


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes Palmesano, it´s a great building, and not only outside. I´ve been to the interior and it is also top class, plus the great views that you enjoy from the upper levels: some with view over the old town and the Cathedral in the background...

I keep posting some more mobile shots, sorry for the quality


IMG_1175 por Filandón, en Flickr




IMG_1173 por Filandón, en Flickr





IMG_1174 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Post office (finished in 1983)from architect Alejandro de la Sota, one of the most significant architects of Spain in the XXth century


IMG_1213 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

IMG_1205 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

IMG_1184 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

IMG_0802 por Filandón, en Flickr




IMG_0744 por Filandón, en Flickr





IMG_0705 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

IMG_1167 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

IMG_1182 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Beautiful pictures again, FIlandon.

Thanks so much for showing us every corner of this beautiful city.:cheers:


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

IMG_0500 por Filandón, en Flickr




IMG_1227 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

IMG_0809 por Filandón, en Flickr





IMG_0686 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

IMG_1192 por Filandón, en Flickr




IMG_0943 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Skate Park


Sin título por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

During this weekend there was an exhibition to show the products of León, you could taste and buy the traditional food from the region: things like cheese, chestnut cakes, chocolate, cecina (cow´s ham) and other cured pork meats, fruits, vegetables, wines... :cheers:

This took place at the covered bullfight arena


Sin título por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Fall has arrived as well as the new colours for the gardens


IMG_0095 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

IMG_0103 por Filandón, en Flickr




IMG_0097 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Leon


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Crazy4scapers said:


> This. C ity represents why Spain is in the financial hole it is.


What an intelligent comment! :lol: that would then explain why we have a varied patrimony for more than 2.000 years and also the nature around :hammer:

Anyway, financial crisis is there but you might be getting a wrong idea as if we still were not one of the most advanced countries in the world, not only economically speaking...







I would appreciate a bit more of respect and better argumentation in your future posts Crazy4scapers, have a nice day!


----------



## eumeo_ (Feb 22, 2011)

Crazy4scapers said:


> This. C ity represents why Spain is in the financial hole it is.


And may I ask you why?

P.S: By the way, I'm sure Spain is not more of a financial hole than your own country. Xenophobia is not a good thing, you know it, don't you?


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

A curiosity: in this area, Amancio Ortega, the owner of Inditex (Zara and so on) was born. He is the richest man in Spain and the third biggest fortune in the world.



2012 17:55 por Filandón, en Flickr




2012 19:47 por Filandón, en Flickr






2012 18:06 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Three pics of León in 1891:


Catedral desde la Serna por Filandón, en Flickr








Catedral desde los cubos 1891 por Filandón, en Flickr






San Marcos 1891 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

And more or less the same places nowadays



León trasera Catedral por Filandón, en Flickr




León Los Cubos por Filandón, en Flickr






IMG_0411 por Filandón, en Flickr



Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Today the Bernesga river was spectacular due to the rain of the last days that melted the snow; I've seen it much bigger but considering the very dry year 2012 was is not bad at all and I'm happy to see it back to normality. Sorry the pic is mobile quality but is good that can make panos 



2013 17:36 por Filandón, en Flickr




Another mobile pic of the square that gives entry to "El Crucero" A traditional working class neighborhood which in its origins was occupied mainly from rail workers and people that came from the villages of León, like my grandfather.


2013 18:35 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time checking out this thread, and what caught my attention is the grand church (with all the belfries, naves, accented designs, and all) that reminded me of churches I've been to in the Philippines. What I truly like, though, is how you compare the old pictures you've researched online and comparing it to your shots today: not much difference from like 110+ years ago, and I truly like that huge fortress tower that is right next to a row house (of sorts). Fantástico! :applause: I'll keep coming back for more of your past and present comparisons!


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ Thank you very much for your kind words, the church is the Cathedral, one of the world Gothic masterpieces. I guess the churches you mentioned got some influence of the metropolis when the Philippines were part of Spain.

I´m happy that you liked the time comparissons, will then repeat some  but before doing so, let me post you some more pics of the city University Campus I took this morning.


2013 13:33 por Filandón, en Flickr





2013 13:34 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 13:32 por Filandón, en Flickr




With a log tradition in forming vets, a Hospital for animals is a must


2013 13:35 por Filandón, en Flickr



A sculpture of a Dinosaur in front of the Biology faculty


2013 13:36 por Filandón, en Flickr



Philosophy, Art History, Geography and History


2013 13:37 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Ooooh your university looks much more interesting than I thought it could be, with smaller buildings for classes, and I suspect that the brick building (last pic) is a bit older than the newer, more modern classroom building designs on your first pics. On your third pic, is that an auditorium, a music hall, or something else? The large black dome made me suspect that it is a performance hall, that's why... But the university in snow looks pretty interesting that I wonder how much snow fell in León a few days back...? Great work!


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes, the University is not that big, around 15.000 students. The buildings are a mixture of the last 40 years, there are also a few much older buildings downtown but the main activities are in this Campus. The pic I think you refer to as an auditorium is an animal hospital. The cover of last pic building is made with tiles (not bricks) and was the first building of this Campus. Concerning the snow, we did not get that much in the city, only a few cm., one or two inches, but enough to give a nice look. You liked them, so I'll post a few more pics of the area 


Library



2013 13:37 por Filandón, en Flickr



2013 13:38 por Filandón, en Flickr



2013 13:43 por Filandón, en Flickr



Law Faculty


2013 13:41 por Filandón, en Flickr



Economics


2013 13:43 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

2013 13:36 por Filandón, en Flickr






2013 13:45 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 13:45 por Filandón, en Flickr





2013 13:44 por Filandón, en Flickr





2013 13:46 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice and interesting updates. :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Splendid university shots! It reminds me of the many university buildings I see at my own university, and I am particularly amazed at how those look like with the snow on the ground. Lovely shots! Keep them coming... :hug:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely shots, especially with the snow. Shame Madrid can't achieve that!


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you Linguine, fieldsofdreams and Mike for the nice comments, very much appreciated 

We continue with a few more pics of the Campus


2013 13:35 por Filandón, en Flickr





2013 13:34 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

2013 13:35 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 13:33 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Different sides of two buildings that have been posted before


2013 13:38 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 13:39 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Another library in the Campus


2013 13:46 por Filandón, en Flickr




Where the city melts with the University buildings


2013 13:55 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

2013 13:44 por Filandón, en Flickr



The high building in the back is the main hospital of León


2013 13:43 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

2013 13:48 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 13:56 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you fieldofdreams and .D.

Let's continue...


2013 14:32 por Filandón, en Flickr



2012 20:02 por Filandón, en Flickr



2013 13:51 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

2013 21:42 por Filandón, en Flickr





2013 14:41 por Filandón, en Flickr





Sin título por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

2013 16:53 por Filandón, en Flickr





IMG_0667 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

2013 13:59 por Filandón, en Flickr





IMG_0844 por Filandón, en Flickr




León Musac (4) por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great and very nice new photos from Leon


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^^^^^
I agree too :cheers: .


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

That picture of the Museum of Contemporary Art of Castilla and Leon looks very colorful despite it having a minimalist exterior. It highlights how color can transform one's mind and allows a visitor to play with them through the artworks and exhibitions inside the museum. I wonder, though: how much is for admission to the MOCA, and which museum in Leon, in your opinion, is the best?

Also, I notice that winter is finally dying down in the city, and that the grass and trees are slowly blooming. On your first picture in our latest collection, is that an apartment building with shops on the ground floor? And on the second image, I wonder if that is a part of a monastery, church,or government building because that building design reminds me of either a religious or government structure in the Philippines.

Splendid shots again, my friend! :hug:


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you very much Christos, Bozen and fieldsofdreams



fieldsofdreams said:


> That picture of the Museum of Contemporary Art of Castilla and Leon looks very colorful despite it having a minimalist exterior. It highlights how color can transform one's mind and allows a visitor to play with them through the artworks and exhibitions inside the museum. I wonder, though: how much is for admission to the MOCA, and which museum in Leon, in your opinion, is the best?
> 
> Also, I notice that winter is finally dying down in the city, and that the grass and trees are slowly blooming. On your first picture in our latest collection, is that an apartment building with shops on the ground floor? And on the second image, I wonder if that is a part of a monastery, church,or government building because that building design reminds me of either a religious or government structure in the Philippines.
> 
> Splendid shots again, my friend! :hug:


The MUSAC is inspired in the very famous colours of the stained glasses of the XIII century Gothic Cathedral. In 2007 it got the Mihes Van der Rohe prize of Architecture, which is the most important price of that kind in Europe. It was also chosen as one of the buildings to represent modern Spanish Architecture in the exhibition in the MOMA in New York.

More than to focus on art pieces of famous artists it tries to help new promises and to help children to discover and understand modern art. It also has a nice library and a laboratory for new creations.

Entrance fee used to be for free, but now it is 3 € which, in my opinion, is very fine. It is definitely a must when visiting León. Really, we have very nice museums, the Cathedral one is great and has amazing medieval masterpieces, the Museo de León is great to understand the history and traditions of the city and in the 'San Isidoro Museum' you can enjoy, together with a nice medieval library and jewelry pieces, probably the best romanic paintings of the world. Also the tombs of the Kings of León


Hehe, winter somehow does not want to leave, that picture with the green is from last spring at the moment we have rain and more rain. the most humid March since 1947 and there's still plenty of snow in the mountains.

You are right, that picture is from a monastery, built and reconstructed between the XII and XVIIth Century.

Best regards mate


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

IMG_0851 por Filandón, en Flickr





León racionalista Guzmán por Filandón, en Flickr






2013 14:02 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

IMG_0083 por Filandón, en Flickr




IMG_0405 por Filandón, en Flickr




IMG_0043 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

IMG_0423 por Filandón, en Flickr





IMG_0795 por Filandón, en Flickr




León Plaza Mayor 2 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

Great pics, Filandon kay:


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you very much Pistolero 


Winter left already but I still have some pics from the cold and mystic days. Now everything is colourful, hope to post some actual pictures soon.


2013 14:28 por Filandón, en Flickr





2013 14:47 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

2013 18:50 por Filandón, en Flickr





2013 18:12 por Filandón, en Flickr






2013 18:43 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

2013 14:40 por Filandón, en Flickr





IMG_0521 por Filandón, en Flickr





2013 18:35 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

2013 13:55 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 20:38 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 18:58 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## pedro (Nov 17, 2003)

wonderful pictures! León is one of my favourites midsize cities. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

My apologies if I haven't visited your excellent thread lately, but I've seen these two excellent images from you lately:



Filandon said:


> León Plaza Mayor 2 por Filandón, en Flickr


Now that structure startles me: is that yet another church I see in front of the Plaza Mayor, or is it the City Hall of Leon? With that boxed structure with four spires and rich architectural details typical of older structures, it makes me think that it is either a religious structure or a government building because it provides a sense of authority and purpose that helps it stand out from everything else I can see in the town square.



Filandon said:


> 2013 13:55 por Filandón, en Flickr


With this one, I find it to be an interesting and pleasant view of the city, not just because of the river that cuts the built up area, but with the open space, I can sense that people still value spaces for relaxation, including biking and walking, as ways to enjoy the city even further. Yes, the buildings may not be as tall as those of the other Spanish cities, yet I notice a relative gap between buildings, making me believe that it is located in a newer part of town...

As for the rest, I truly notice the correlation between the lovely mountain scenes, narrow alleyways, lovely castles and rural areas, and even a more compact city square (with buildings standing next to each other), a great combination in a Spanish city. Those are some of the reasons I'd love to visit Leon, and I keep getting more fascinated with your city's rich and varied landscapes.

Superb shots again, my friend! :hug:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Is that a biking lane along the banks of the river? Looks awesome!


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

pedro said:


> wonderful pictures! León is one of my favourites midsize cities. Thanks for the pictures!


Thank you Pedro! Hope you come back to León many more times! 



> fieldsofdreams;104004243]My apologies if I haven't visited your excellent thread lately


It´s always a pleasure when you visit this thread, I like very much your appreciations that give very interesting points of view from someone that have not visited the city personally and at tha same time has much interest in urbanism. I´m very glad when I read your comments, but do not feed obligated, just enjoy and write when you feel like doing so 




> Now that structure startles me: is that yet another church I see in front of the Plaza Mayor, or is it the City Hall of Leon? With that boxed structure with four spires and rich architectural details typical of older structures, it makes me think that it is either a religious structure or a government building because it provides a sense of authority and purpose that helps it stand out from everything else I can see in the town square.


The main facade was made exactly for the purpose you mentioned, to provide authority to the Plaza Mayor. Actually it has never served as City Hall because it is too small so it´s mainly use is to observe the spectacles that take part in the Plaza Mayor. The rest of the year some Leonese citizens go there to take part in different courses organised by the council; I remeber my mum went there for drawing and painting lessons. 

The tower you see behind the main building belongs to St. Martin Church wich has a very nice interior.



> With this one, I find it to be an interesting and pleasant view of the city, not just because of the river that cuts the built up area, but with the open space, I can sense that people still value spaces for relaxation, including biking and walking, as ways to enjoy the city even further. Yes, the buildings may not be as tall as those of the other Spanish cities, yet I notice a relative gap between buildings, making me believe that it is located in a newer part of town...


Yes, I find the center of the city to be quite harmonious, there are many green spaces with very good maintenance and the size of the streets and buildings were quite well designed. Unfortunately, and like many other cities, we lost wonderful examples of old, beautiful architecture 

The picture is from downtowm, the big gap you see between buildings used to be the site were a government building was until last year. It was teared down because it was not that functional. Now the people that worked there moved to buildings with a very expensive rental and the project for the new structure has been presented but not started :nuts:



> As for the rest, I truly notice the correlation between the lovely mountain scenes, narrow alleyways, lovely castles and rural areas, and even a more compact city square (with buildings standing next to each other), a great combination in a Spanish city. Those are some of the reasons I'd love to visit Leon, and I keep getting more fascinated with your city's rich and varied landscapes.


León enjoys very different landscapes and the city is placed in the border between the plains and the mountains. the highest point of the province is 2.650 m. and the lowest is about 300 m. (both are next to the other) 
The yearly precipitation varies from more than 1.500 liters to 500, and the range in temperatures between summer and winter goes from -25ºC to 35ºC. All that together makes that the landscapes, villages, vegetation, geology and traditional ways of live change dramatically in just a few kilometers distance.

S


> uperb shots again, my friend! :hug:


Thank you so much!



Ribarca said:


> Is that a biking lane along the banks of the river? Looks awesome!


Yes Ribarca, the two rivers that cross León has biking paths. Here´s another pic of those paths (this photo was posted long time ago)
I enjoy those biking lanes a lot 


IMG_0673 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely shots of Leon as always. Such a shame I never got as far as Leon - something for next time!


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you Mike! 
It's a pity you couldn't make it to León, hope you make it some day 


In this area was the orphanage for children whose parents worked for the Spanish Railway, it has a sport pavillion, football fields, and there are new residential buildings around. Also the old prison of León used to be here; now it serves as a social center to integrate people with drugs and law problems


2013 21:46 por Filandón, en Flickr




This used to be the main theater in town and also served as a cinema; the atmosphere watching a film there was very nice with the staircase, the huge lamp in the ceiling, the ornate chairs, the box seats, the amphitheatre... nothing compare to the new cinemas in the shopping centres. The facade just got a new hand of painting but we are still waiting to know what it will be the future of this great building 


2013 14:36 por Filandón, en Flickr



San Marcos square with nice weather


2013 17:03 por Filandón, en Flickr




New activities in old town


2013 21:25 por Filandón, en Flickr




Perspective from "Los Oteros" a very special area in the South of León full of cereal fields and vineyards. The variety of grape "Prieto Picudo" is originally from here and is the main ingredient of the wines Tierra de León which each year become more and more popular (and not only in Spain). Exportations to other European countries and America rocketed in the last years. 


2013 18:08 por Filandón, en Flickr


And the video kzurrin posted it´s so good that deserves to be in an upper part of the page 



kzurrin said:


> I'm posting this video that reflects well León and its province.
> 
> 73075986


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Now I'll showcase 'Pinilla', a neighborhood full of character and with an interesting mixture of architecture.



2013 21:19 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 21:29 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 21:23 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 21:15 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 21:26 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Leon


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Christos for your always kind words.

And now.. Game of Thrones and the Northern territories  

Let´s make an excursion to the Leonese mountains; there´s so much to discover around... 


P1000409 por Filandón, en Flickr




P1000326 por Filandón, en Flickr




P1000378 por Filandón, en Flickr



P1000419 por Filandón, en Flickr


And an amazing Snowfall!


P1000464 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Spectacular photos, Filandon! Thank you for showing us the beauty and variety of the Province of Leon and its ancient capital :cheers:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

And I forgot to ask whether the last set of pictures are from Picos the Europa or the mountains situated in the centre-north of the province?


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> And I forgot to ask whether the last set of pictures are from Picos the Europa or the mountains situated in the centre-north of the province?



I´m very glad you liked them Viva Bulgaria. Yes the mountains of the last set are from Picos de Europa. The excurion started in the village "Posada de Valdeón".


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you for the quick answer. I hope one day I will be able to visit the province. That summer I went to Spain for the first time and I did pass through the province by train: I saw the castle of Ponferrada from the window, we stopped shortly at the railway station of Leon and I saw the churches of Sahagun but that was all.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

I also hope you come and stay a bit longer in León, I 'm sure you'll like it . The views you get from the train are definitely not the best the province has to offer, since the entries in the city are full of not so beautiful industrial areas, and the train goes paralel to a highway. There's another train, FEVE, with a different gauge, that goes from León to Bilbao with spectacular landscape and with stops in many nice small mountain villages. That I can really recommend.

In any case, if you travel to León some other time I would be very happy to give you some advice if you like so


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

I would gladly take some advice from you. Let us just hope that I will go to Leon soon. I also wish you to come to Bulgaria, it is definitely worth a visit


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

So let's hope I can some time offer you a few reccomendations Viva Bulgaria . And definitely Your country is in my top list of places to visit. I once planned a trip there but had to cancel in the last minute due to personal reasons. And another time I was in the border but did not have the time to visit it properly and decided to postponed it to do it right. The friends I know that have been there told me only great things!


We continue with the showcase of my home town with an area full of character



2013 21:03 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 21:02 por Filandón, en Flickr



2013 21:01 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 21:00 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Leon


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

2013 20:59 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 20:58 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 20:58 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 20:57 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 20:59 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

To conmemorate our National Day I´ll post a pick of the biggest Spanish flag in town. León played a very important role and from the Leonese kingdom evolved today´s country. The kingdom of Castille was a split from León and with Navarre and Aragon fought to reconquer Granada for then together create the great, old, historic and also modern country Spain is.



2013 17:07 por Filandón, en Flickr



Now, let´s literally fly through the vast landscapes, if you look into detail you can see the city of León in the center of the image


2013 14:26 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 15:26 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 14:26 por Filandón, en Flickr



Flower river that goes through a traditional Leonese mill. As the region in Spain with more kilometers of rivers the power of water has been used since inmemorable times and hundreds of mills like this one can be spotted all around the province


2013 21:11 por Filandón, en Flickr



2013 21:11 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

One of the three (only two in use) train stations in the city


2013 17:16 por Filandón, en Flickr



Summer Sunday afternoon with everything closed, the building to the right is a center where the elderly people from the city meet and organise dance courses, play cards, paint, play domino... there are also professionals to take care of people with Alzheimer and do things like memory games and other activities to cheer them up. Their efforts are very much appreciated :applause:


Also some week days this area becomes a very popular fruit and vegetable market. The oranges my mum used to make me fresh squeezed juice every morning were bought here :cheers:


2013 20:46 por Filandón, en Flickr



2013 20:48 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 20:51 por Filandón, en Flickr



2013 20:54 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 20:55 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 17:05 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 17:15 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

2013 17:14 por Filandón, en Flickr





2013 17:16 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 17:14 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 17:11 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 17:11 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you Palmesano! 

Boca de Huérgano



2013 20:38 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 20:48 por Filandón, en Flickr




2013 20:40 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

2013 20:33 por Filandón, en Flickr





2013 20:33 por Filandón, en Flickr





2013 20:34 por Filandón, en Flickr


----------

